# Help!I can't find a crazy "ingredient" and don't know how to make it from scratch!



## rustyspoons (Oct 24, 2008)

:talk: Hi, I'm new to the site, and new to baking in general. I'm going out of my mind because* I LOVE the flavor of cotton candy*. (I have purchased the flavor from LorAnn Oils to use when I figure out what to put it in...lol) However what I *really* *wanted to find and cannot*, is these tiny little _"crunchy" pieces of ...god knows what,? but its in the DAIRY QUEEN COTTON CANDY ICE CREAM BLIZZARDS._ I was hoping I could use them in cupcakes, or frosting, or whatever, but *NO ONE KNOWS WHAT I AM LOOKING FOR* when i look on sites like LorAnn, Williams Sonnoma, etc. Even the dairy queen's can't tell me what it is, or where to find it. 
Can someone here shed some light on this for me or tell me how to make them from "scratch" or whatever?? Also, can you could tell me if I can use them for the above stated purpose, if so, how?, and if not, what could i use them for instead? Thank you so much, it's been driving me crazy for months! ! :roll:


----------



## oregonyeti (Jun 16, 2007)

Isn't it just carmelized sugar?


----------



## rustyspoons (Oct 24, 2008)

Maybe I'm confused of what exactly carmelized sugar is OregonYeti  ...because the only carmelized sugar I've ever seen is amber in color and very brittle, like on a creme brulee... but, this stuff has an odd texture, NOT like the sugar you'd crack on a creme brulee, the pieces are about the size of "chicklets", you know, those tiny little pieces of gum from so long ago?, and the consistancy is like a little crunchy, a little like those cream of tartar mints once the crunch is gone, and they are all brightly colored like pink, blue, purple, and NOT translucent at all.


----------



## oregonyeti (Jun 16, 2007)

They spin this sugar into thin, long strands.


----------



## schllac (Nov 12, 2006)

Cotton Candy Bites: 22LB Case
Try this site


----------



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

the vendor that sells to dairyqueen and see if you can buy from them. 

otherwise, you may want to purchase the cotton candy in a bag at the local candy store, ball it up in bits and add that.


----------



## cupcakin ashley (Oct 27, 2008)

Yeah, I'm pretty sure it's just caramelized sugar... I've had it before, and just taste like balls of "smooshed" cotton candy. It's good stuff, and a really good idea to maybe use with Cupcakes?? Or a cheesecake...


----------



## schllac (Nov 12, 2006)

Found on another site
Maybe this will help ?

The following website has the syrup (first one on a Google search) and says:

"If you have a way to make homemade ice cream, then Nature's Flavors' Organic Cotton Candy Syrup will make the greatest cotton candy flavored ice cream you have ever tasted. Simply add one tablespoon of Organic Cotton Candy Syrup to 16 ounces of half-and-half and mix thoroughly. Then add 1 cup of organic corn syrup or honey. Finally, add 1 teaspoon of Nature's Flavors' Organic Vanilla Extract, mix and allow it to chill for 1 to 2 hours. Once chilled, you can begin adding the mixture to your automatic ice cream maker. This recipe works great in most automatic ice cream makers like the Cuisinart[emoji]8482[/emoji] frozen yogurt, ice cream and sorbet maker."

Nature's Flavors : Organic Cotton Candy Syrup (Vegan, Kosher, Gluten-Free)


----------



## chefhow (Oct 16, 2008)

Different sized sprinkles or "flavor bursts" is my guess. They freeze and become hard, put in your mouth and they dissolve or get soft and chewy. Ive seen them on cake supply sites before


----------



## rustyspoons (Oct 24, 2008)

:lol: AAAAHHHHHH!!!! THAT SOUNDS LIKE THATS IT!!!!! :roll: Chefhow Thank you for that word "flavor bursts", maybe if I research under that name when I check the sites I'll find em. I can't believe this, I had actually found them once, and it was late so I figured I'd order them the next day or so, and when I went back to find the site, it was totally gone, no longer existed or something equally as evil.... Anyway, I'll look "flavor bursts" and see what happens. Thanks again...


----------



## momof2 (May 7, 2015)

http://www.webstaurantstore.com/cot...tm_term=711CTTNCANDY&utm_campaign=consumables


----------



## Misty (Jan 15, 2018)

Walmart has them.... Search for Cotton Candy Krunch Sugar Crunch Bakery Topping Sprinkles


----------



## Ashyboyy (Oct 2, 2019)

They have them on amazon!! 
Yupik Sprinkles, Cotton Candy, 2.2 lb


----------

